# Video showing asian kid getting beat up by SEVEN other kids



## TheArchitect (Jan 17, 2012)

i was shown this video today by one of my friends. i will say i do not know what the backstory on this is but it does not take away the brutality of it or the fact that the other kids are complete cowards. i told my friend i'd post this where i think people will truly take it seriously and spread the word and of course, after learning the true power of the internet by you guys from the whole "ocean marketing" thing, sevenstring seemed like a good start. please post this wherever u think it will be seen, taken seriously and re-posted. thanks in advance guys


----------



## VILARIKA (Jan 17, 2012)

This video is spreading like wildfire. 

It kills me to watch videos like these, the feeling of being defenseless and not being able to do anything must be frightening. I don't know the story behind this video either, but no person should ever succumb to doing things like this, there is no positive that comes from it. And as much press as these videos get, I find it odd that they are becoming more common. I don't recall having to see so many videos of kids getting beat up before. I don't even want to go into how wrong the ratio of 7 people versus 1 person is. Bullying sucks.

EDIT: It looks like the other video of him running away got removed.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 17, 2012)

What's the backstory on this? Was this on the news or something? Who the heck filmed it? I would think the kid would be able to identify the assailants. Whatever the case, this sort of cowardice is amazing. Bullies are weird in that they see themselves as tough guys but are so broken inside they are much more the coward than the people they project onto.


----------



## TheArchitect (Jan 17, 2012)

i feel like some people just don't yet realize the power of the internet. maybe it's for the best seeing as how their ignorance usually causes them to be caught. and i can't find much news-wise which is a reason why i'm encouraging people to re-post his video. this is the original news-related artical i found though which has very little info. btw, i heard 4chan is on this somehow so i almost feel bad for those 7 kids based on 4chans track record, almost, but not quite haha YouTube Video Of Teen&#8217;s Beating Prompts Police Investigation « CBS Chicago


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thats disgusting, i truely hope the worst for the cameraman and all those guys(except victim). Hopefully they get some of their own in jail


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 17, 2012)

There's a video that shows someone getting arrested, and it looks to be advertised that it's one of the culprits. Really really do hope the victim comes out on top, and the scumbag kids get a lot of humiliation.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 17, 2012)

Urge to kill rising.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Jan 17, 2012)

Scum.


----------



## ManuelB (Jan 17, 2012)

Stupid little pricks! These kids should face a real opponent... This rises my anger soooo much!


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 17, 2012)

Maaaaan if I was there, I'd totally stick up for that dude.

We would be Double Dragon all the way. Doesn't matter if we lose, we still get ALL the honor.


----------



## TDrenthe (Jan 17, 2012)

These guys should go to prison and beat there ass up. FOR SURE !!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is fake or not... but if it isn't, its very good news.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 17, 2012)

that was fucking disgusting... hope they find those idiots and lock them up for a long long time. dont just charge them with assult, charge them with attempted manslaughter or attempted murder. fucking scum. i am so angry and upset watching that....


----------



## TheArchitect (Jan 17, 2012)

apparently 4chan was all over this shit....god help those 7 little punks...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 17, 2012)

i hope 4chan ruin thier lives.


----------



## TheArchitect (Jan 17, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> i hope 4chan ruin thier lives.


 
well the way i see it is if the kids just get a slap on the wrist for whatever reason then 4chan will step in without a doubt. they went after youtube (not intending to cause any harm but to make a point of course) when a kid got his youtube account shut down because he didn't meet the age requirement and another kid posted pics of (they were fake in th end) pipe bombs claiming he was going to blow his school up and 4chan users wound up finding out where he lived and the next day before school started he was in jail. some of the other shit they have done is pretty crazy but they seem to have at least some sense of justice when it comes to things like this and really are the "poster boys" for the power of the internet.


----------



## MJS (Jan 17, 2012)

As bad as it is, I'd say the kid did alright. There are one-on-one fights that don't last a minute before someone loses a few teeth and gets knocked out... but he had seven pussies pounding away on him and he didn't look too bad, could still walk & talk, etc...


----------



## TheArchitect (Jan 17, 2012)

yeah it did suck but considering how much he got hit he really is one tough kid to be able to get up and get the fuck out of there. which makes me think if he fought any of those kids 1 on 1 he would destroy them!


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 17, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> i hope 4chan ruin thier lives.


Facial shoops of assailants for weeks.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 17, 2012)

I would love to surround any one of those little fuckers and see how big and strong THEY feel then.

Those muppets are a waste of the carbon they are made of.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 17, 2012)

Bunch of wiggers... Don't worry, they'll get caught. All of them. Internet is a bitch.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jan 17, 2012)

I accidentally reposted this in P&CE

a buddy of mine posted this on his fb this morning
gutwrenching how awful people can be

i hope they get 10 times the damage the did to that kid


----------



## 8Fingers (Jan 17, 2012)

Never judge without knowing the whole story.
MAYBE that kid has a gang that beaten up ONE of their friends so they're just paying back in the same way.
I'm not saying that's right, just giving another point of view.
If you didn't know Hitler but saw a clip with 5 guys beating him up, you'd guess those guys were cowards but if you knew who Hitler was...you'd have screamed...kill that monster 
Guessing/judging is one of the worst things people can do, they could ruin somebody's life.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 17, 2012)

Whoops double post.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 17, 2012)

While I am usually all for view things from both sides this is still pathetic, grouping up on someone proves fuck all other than simple maths, imo if you have a problem with someone you go toe to toe, one on one with that sole person, simple as that. 


Anyone can be part of a mob ganging up on a sole person, it takes no courage and shows how pathetic these people are. Again would love to see one of these little fucks out and about on his own and see if his mouth runs anywhere near as much.

Also I have nuever understood being part of a youth 'gang', none of them seem to have any real goal for the 'gang' or indeed in their life for the individual. Just seems to be a willy waving competition to see who can be the biggest c-nut, apsiring.....


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jan 17, 2012)

8Fingers said:


> Never judge without knowing the whole story.
> MAYBE that kid has a gang that beaten up ONE of their friends so they're just paying back in the same way.
> I'm not saying that's right, just giving another point of view.
> If you didn't know Hitler but saw a clip with 5 guys beating him up, you'd guess those guys were cowards but if you knew who Hitler was...you'd have screamed...kill that monster
> Guessing/judging is one of the worst things people can do, they could ruin somebody's life.



two wrongs dont make a right

if he did have a gang beat up beat up on one of their guys
they didnt do the right thing in return, they're just awful


----------



## 8Fingers (Jan 17, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> two wrongs dont make a right
> 
> if he did have a gang beat up beat up on one of their guys
> they didnt do the right thing in return, they're just awful





8Fingers said:


> I'm not saying that's right, just giving another point of view.



Do you need me to draw it for you or now you understood what I said?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 17, 2012)

This is just horrible. It's like watching a wild pack of animals, all feeding off of one another's senseless hatred and group-induced testosterone. The worst part is that animals don't hurt just to hurt; these people are something less. 

I'll call it justice when the cops arrest all seven kids, give the victim a crowbar, and lock them alone in a room with the victim, one at a time, with the perpetrators cuffed to a chair.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jan 18, 2012)

Helpless Asian Man Attacked and Jumped by 7 Others Behind School BOTH SIDES OF THE STORY - YouTube

The "Justification", i smell a rat, a giant, dirty, filthy rat.


----------



## AgileLefty (Jan 18, 2012)

the OP video has been deleted from Youtube, anybody have a good link ?

nevermind, just saw it. hope those kids enjoy getting butt raped in prison.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 18, 2012)

axle1 said:


> Helpless Asian Man Attacked and Jumped by 7 Others Behind School BOTH SIDES OF THE STORY - YouTube
> 
> The "Justification", i smell a rat, a giant, dirty, filthy rat.



god this video makes me almost as angry


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 18, 2012)

axle1 said:


> Helpless Asian Man Attacked and Jumped by 7 Others Behind School BOTH SIDES OF THE STORY - YouTube
> 
> The "Justification", i smell a rat, a giant, dirty, filthy rat.



The person filming was a male. The girl just wants attention. You can here it when he talks and when he breathes. Sounds nothing like her, unless she is one Hell of an impersonator.


----------



## groph (Jan 18, 2012)

&#3232;_&#3232;


----------



## Wolf ov Fire (Jan 26, 2012)

These scumbags do not deserve the right to live, as they have no respect for other's life. What was the kid doing anyway, sticking up for himself when they started cussing him out and then kick his ass over it? Utter bullshit.


----------

